
Study: It's Better to Be Born Rich Than Smart - gscott
https://cew.georgetown.edu/cew-reports/schooled2lose/
======
gtirloni
In other news, water is wet.

Jokes aside, it's always good to have studies done on this issue.

------
ve55
>In short, the system conspires against young people from poor families,
especially those who are Black or Latino Shouldn't they adjust for SES in
order to make race-specific claims, when race and SES are correlated? The
paper switches between using SES and race, but at no point adjusts for either,
so information about which of these two factors correlates with the outcomes
is not actually provided. While both may correlate multiplicatively in some
way, it's not enough to infer single-variable causality firstly because two
variables are being used instead of one, and secondly because causality is a
large jump from observing correlations).

~~~
junar
They did look at this in their full report, although I agree that it's less
evident from the summaries. See "Race and ethnicity interact with
socioeconomic status to affect students’ likelihood of achieving and
maintaining academic success" in the full report below.

[https://1gyhoq479ufd3yna29x7ubjn-wpengine.netdna-
ssl.com/wp-...](https://1gyhoq479ufd3yna29x7ubjn-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/uploads/Born_to_Win_Schooled_to_Lose.pdf#page=32)

------
SamReidHughes
If you want a real answer to this question, look at how well adopted kids'
incomes correlate with their adoptive parents', compared to kids raised by
their biological parents.

------
bfrog
Is think the evidence in 45 would be enough...

~~~
mcv
A single example doesn't prove it, but he's certainly the embodiment of it.

